# Something snipping sagebrush twigs



## krampf (Jan 9, 2018)

We live in Johnson Canyon, outside of Kanab, Utah. The property has quite a bit of big sagebrush. Recently (January) I noticed that something is biting off twigs, and leaving piles of them around pretty much every sagebrush plant. Whatever is doing it does not seem to be eating the twigs, just biting them off. I am wondering if some animal does this to let the twigs dry, possibly removing some of the bitter taste.










If the image does not come through, you can see it here: https://thehappyscientist.com/something-eating-big-sagebrush

We commonly see mule deer, black tailed jackrabbits, cottontails, rock squirrels, and a variety of rodents.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Chupa Cabra. 

Looks like the work of a rabbit to me.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Probably a bored 10 year old out hunting with the old man. Ive seen my daughter leave behind similar scenes.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

the poop in the picture suggests a rabbit to me.


Or maybe Mike Noel. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jack rabbits

Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Rabbits will snip off branches and only eat the tastiest parts, leaving the rest. They will snip off longer branches they can't reach. You can tell rabbit snippings from deer foraging because the rabbits have sharp front teeth and snip the branches off cleanly. Deer lack the sharp front teeth and tear the branches off leaving ragged ends.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Mike Noel has sharp front teeth too. He also only takes the tastiest portions.

I still think it might be him.


----------



## krampf (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Rabbit sounds likely. We have lots of them, and they have done this to hundreds of big sagebrush over quite a few acres.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Is it your private property or an area with restrictions to ATV? If so it is definitely Mike Noel busting off the sagebrush as he rides his ATV anywhere he feels he has a right.


----------

